# Anjuta not creating projects.



## tbyte (May 10, 2011)

Hey,
  I have some weird problem with Anjuta. Currently I can't create any project with it. After choosing project type it DIRECTLY says 'Confirm the following information: Project type generic' and 'Apply' and 'Back' are the only choices. There is no dialog asking for the project name or directory. After pressing apply it just says in the logs 'New project has been created successfully.' but nothing is actually created. And I currently have no idea what's wrong 

Regards.


----------



## tbyte (May 11, 2011)

> It has been reported recently so it is not fixed in 2.32 branch but it is fixed
> in the current stable version 3.0.
> 
> This bug is due to an encoding issue, so you probably have your default local
> ...



https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=649836


----------

